# Anyone want to judge my Fursona?



## KimButt (May 17, 2016)

Ref + info found here: http://k1m--butt.deviantart.com/art/Fursona-Kim-full-reference-601477764

Would anyone want to judge her I guess?


----------



## Seikatan (May 17, 2016)

I love colors!


----------



## KimButt (May 17, 2016)

Seikatan said:


> I love colors!


Thank you!


----------



## Harbinger (May 17, 2016)

The stripes on the back seem outta place, maybe style them better so they aint rectangular and more like tiger stripes.


----------



## capric0rnus (May 17, 2016)

i like the colors and markings  theyre really unique


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 17, 2016)

I think she will grow up to be one hot scalie, but atm she's just cute.


----------



## Storok (May 17, 2016)

I wont judge it to not hurt your feelings because i am an asshole when it comes to judgeing other ones stuff... anyways she looks cute


----------



## KimButt (May 17, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> I think she will grow up to be one hot scalie, but atm she's just cute.



Well @shapeles0ne she actually has no scales. She doesn't belong to any dragon species really X3


----------



## KimButt (May 17, 2016)

Storok said:


> I wont judge it to not hurt your feelings because i am an asshole when it comes to judgeing other ones stuff... anyways she looks cute



@Storok I don't mind you judging. And thank you


----------



## KimButt (May 17, 2016)

Harbinger said:


> The stripes on the back seem outta place, maybe style them better so they aint rectangular and more like tiger stripes.


@Harbinger, I intentionally did the markings like that, not the best looking. 

But I may get rid of that top stripe


----------



## KimButt (May 17, 2016)

capric0rnus said:


> i like the colors and markings  theyre really unique



Thanks!


----------



## Storok (May 17, 2016)

KimButt said:


> I intentionally did the markings like that


so the scanner at the checkout can read it's price? "beep"


----------



## KimButt (May 17, 2016)

Storok said:


> so the scanner at the checkout can read it's price?


I guess so.. Who knows


----------



## KimButt (May 17, 2016)

W


KimButt said:


> I guess so.. Who knows


Wait. I see what you mean lmao


----------



## Storok (May 17, 2016)

KimButt said:


> I guess so.. Who knows


It found out my joke is priceless and I should stop there.


----------



## KimButt (May 17, 2016)

Storok said:


> It found out my joke is priceless and I should stop there.


:3


----------



## Caraid (May 17, 2016)

Pretty cute, though right now the two different blues don't work too well together. I'd either pick two cold blues (towards green) or two warm ones (towards purple), or play with either the saturation or the luminosity (light/dark). Other than that I don't have much to pick at - I'm not a fan of "unnatural" (geometric) markings, but that's personal taste. So yeah, cute.


----------



## KimButt (May 17, 2016)

Caraid said:


> Pretty cute, though right now the two different blues don't work too well together. I'd either pick two cold blues (towards green) or two warm ones (towards purple), or play with either the saturation or the luminosity (light/dark). Other than that I don't have much to pick at - I'm not a fan of "unnatural" (geometric) markings, but that's personal taste. So yeah, cute.



Ah, I see. Thank you for the idea! I might go for colder blues the next time I remake her ref. (Which will be soon hopefully!)

*hugs*


----------



## Lekamo (May 20, 2016)

She looks cute and those markings are nice. Could use a little more colors on the front side of the char also as a suggestion


----------



## Ayte (May 24, 2016)

ok now thats cool


----------

